# Who wants to WIN a Stillwater Harness & Lead 5/1-29/2010



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Starting *TONIGHT May 1st,2010*, we will be starting a fundraiser for Pitbull Positive. Every 5.00 donation will go towards entering your email address into a drawing for a chance to win one of Stillwaters awesome leather harness's w/ lead. You will be able to choose the harness & lead of your liking!
All proceeds will go directly to Pitbull Positive to help out with rescue and education. Entries will be accepted from May 1st to the 29th when Dan will announce the winner live during the show.
Thanks in advance for supporting the best pitbull rescue In Illinois
Since we're having a slight problem with the original link please use the link below and use the CHIP IN...

Pit Bull Positive - Responsible owners unite for Pit Bulls.
By,
Redog 
DueceAddicted

*Stillwater ZK Leather Walking Harness*
Comes in Black, Burgandy, and Tan, as pictured. Fits 30lb-80lb dogs 
























*Leather Walking Harness*
fits 35-65lb dogs








*Working/Pulling Harness*
5 way adjustable, They will fit 30-100 lb dog
Harnesses come with pulling tracers that can be detached, so that harness can be used as walking harness or treadmill harness.








*6' Heavy-Duty Leather Lead with Bullsnap*
Black only, at this time.








*Leather and Chain Leads*
Lead is 4' in length.
1.5" wide leather handle with 3/8" chain and bullsnap.
Comes in, Black, Tan, Brown, and Burgandy !!!!








*Leather Traffic Lead with Bullsnap*








*Heavy-Duty Rope Leads !!*
Colors- Black, Blue, Red, Green, Silver, Burgandy, and Multi-color(Red/Blk, Blue/Black, Pink/Black, Yellow/Blk, Green/Blk, Orange/Blk,).


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fix da link Ronnie!! So I can hope that I win me a leather harness! dang that would be the light of my life  haahhaha. I hope we can get lots of $$ for Dan


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You can also use the "Chip in" on Dan's home page. 
http://pitbullpositive.ning.com/


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Aside from the win, I think each person who donates should get gratitude... Such as, a brief announcement thank you goes to - the following during the show... Just a thought


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Aside from the win, I think each person who donates should get gratitude... Such as, a brief announcement thank you goes to - the following during the show... Just a thought


oooh! we could do that


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I will donate ASAP!! Waiting on the funds to transfer from my savings acct to my credit card, lol!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh thats cool awesome


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

redog said:


> oooh! we could do that


Sweet, that'd be really cool of them to do  - I like what the show is trying to do for this breed & society in general.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great idea i made some money last night so I will donate for sure


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys make sure you get in on this raffle !! DONATE TODAY for a chance to win a leather harness/lead of your choice from the photos above ! Super cool !
GP family unite !
Please use the Chip in Feature on PBP's to donate just 5 bucks!

Pit Bull Positive - Responsible owners unite for Pit Bulls.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I donated! It's a done dollah baby!! lol!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll thank you Bevie !!

Come on Good Folks of GP , Lets get together and Donate ! Help Dan help the breed we all love!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

DONATE!!!!!


----------



## Shiver (May 12, 2010)

Chipped in


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for chipping in !! ............. Come on GP lets show everyone what an awesome family we are !!!!! Every donation is greatly appreciated ....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

HellO family ! Have you Donated at Pitbullpositve yet so you can be entered in the drawing for a chance to win a StillWater Leather Harness if not then LETS GO DONATE!
All you have to do is go to the link above, it will take you to the Pitbullpositive page and use their CHIP IN feature, its just 5 bucks ........ and enter as many times as you wish.
Thank you GP


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on Guys lets DONATE! Get yourself in that drawing set for MAY 29th 2010 where the winner of a great Stillwater Leather Harness and Lead will be announced live on Dans Ustream PitBullPositive show. Its just 5 bucks to be entered using the chip in feature on the PBP site .... link below

Pit Bull Positive - Responsible owners unite for Pit Bulls.

Did we mention you get to choose the leather harness of your choice ! YES you DO!
Photos above take a look and get to donating! Every donation helps and is greatly appreciated ..... Thank you All !


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Checking wallet , yup time to Donate these 5 bucks ........ Come on guys lets DONATE!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Come on Guys theres 8 days left to DONATE !!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I just donated again.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Bev! Dan had Destiny at the vet today and the news wasnt good. Im gunna do what Ican. Ill be representing you guys tomarrow night at the Pit Bowl Positive event. CMON GUYS! Your donations mean alot


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

What happen to Destiny? 

Thank you Bevie !!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She's got a tumor. and its not good


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Saturday May 29th will be the drawing for the Stillwater Leather Harness ..... theres only a few more days left to DONATE and have a chance to win so come on guys dig in those pockets and donate those $5 dollars all monies go towards rescue and education.
Click the link and use their chip in feature ...... Thank you GP
Pit Bull Positive - Responsible owners unite for Pit Bulls.


----------

